# Hiya I am wiccy65 & have just joined this



## wiccy65 (Nov 12, 2011)

*helpful forum! I have had diabetes for a while now, and i have just been diagnosed with 'Mild Diabetes Retinopathy'. I will admit it scared me when they told me. I don't want to go blind, so looking for any help and advice i can get
to help keep this condition stable.
I am a lady and aged 47. Look forward to reading some posts and replies.*


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome Wiccy. I'm lucky enough not to have any signs of retinopathy or neuropathy so far but there are plenty of folk in here who do and I'm sure they'll be able to help answer any questions you may have.


----------



## wiccy65 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome huni. I must admit it's testing my faith at the moment, i am a big believer in the spirit world, and do readings for spirit! 
I look forward to seeing more replies xxxxxxxx


----------



## vince13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello Wiccy and welcome to the site,  I can't help you with advice on this one but someone will no doubt be along to help.

Don't worry if things are a bit quiet today - there's a big meet-up of Forum members in London today and the more vocal are probably there !

However, I will watch out for your future posts and look forward to chatting more later.

Best wishes,


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Wiccy65. Welcome 

Hopefully we can help you with some of the practical aspects. I'm afraid I can't offer any help with the spiritual side though 

What sort of insulin regime are you on and do you carb count ?

Rob


----------



## RissyKay (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome!!

I cannot help you with your issue as I have not yet had any issues with my eyes. I'm sure there are others on here who have  

Would be interesting to chat to you about the spiritual side though as i keep on open mind about things like that  

Once again welcome and I hope you find the help and support you need here!


----------



## wiccy65 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks guys! I'm not actually on insulin, have kept my diabetes under control by diet, or so we thought. Im going to see my gp next week to see what the next step is!
And Rob its ok my guides are still with me lol.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 12, 2011)

wiccy65 said:


> thanks guys! I'm not actually on insulin, have kept my diabetes under control by diet, or so we thought. Im going to see my gp next week to see what the next step is!
> And Rob its ok my guides are still with me lol.


 
Are you Type 2 Wiccy ?

It can be confusing. If you're type 1 (pancreas not producing insulin), unless you're a very unusual variation, you would normally be insulin controlled, but type 2s (some insulin produced but resistant) control by diet, exercise and often tablets or insulin.

How long have you been diagnosed ?

Rob


----------



## slipper (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Wiccy, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 12, 2011)

wiccy65 said:


> *helpful forum! I have had diabetes for a while now, and i have just been diagnosed with 'Mild Diabetes Retinopathy'. I will admit it scared me when they told me. I don't want to go blind, so looking for any help and advice i can get
> to help keep this condition stable.
> I am a lady and aged 47. Look forward to reading some posts and replies.*



Hi and welcome wiccy. You are just a few years youngers than me and I too have had the big D for a few years now. I am having my 2nd lot of eye laser surgery on Monday ( 14th Nov), I only received the letter on Thursady 

Now days, the care and treatment for our eyes is very good, so try not to fret to much.  I hate any treatment to the eyes , but it has to be done.

Some people have excellent control and still have medical problems related to diabetes complications and other peoples control can be hit or miss with no ongoing problems.  So just try to keep a good steady control of the blood sugars, try to eat healthy and exercise.  I hope you you are having a good weekend and take care  With best wishes Sheena


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Wiccy


----------



## samade10 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi wiccy, Ive had laser surgery to both eyes and an op to restore my sight in 1 eye. Its good that it has been spotted now, treatment for eye problems from diabetes is very good now.
the main thing for keeping this under control is to keep blood sugers stable. Try not to worry to much, if its spotted early enough ur doc will keep a close eye on you.

Samantha x


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2011)

Just Hi Wiccy!

Diabetes is a lot like Spiritualism really - there's a lot of it about but you can't tell just by looking at us!

Have commented on the other thread re retinopathy.


----------



## KateR (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Wiccy.


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Wiccy and welcome to the forums,

Sorry to hear you are having problems with your eyes. I'll go and see what you've been advised on your other thread about that though.
  I too would be interested to hear which type you are, what meds you are on and what your BG levels are like. I look forward to hearing more from you. XXXXX


----------



## wiccy65 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Thanks for your warm welcome folks, ill go and post on my other post now lol, i am a lot mixed up, but feel i am now in the rite place*


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi again Wiccy.

Would you be able to clarify about the type of diabetes you've got ?

It makes no difference to any of us but would affect the advice we give. I suspect that we can assume you're type 2 due to being on no meds.

The differences can be very subtle and some doctors don't understand the real differences, but since we're the ones with diabetes, it matters to each of us so we know how to approach it.

Rob


----------



## wiccy65 (Nov 12, 2011)

Have done a new post rob saying more about my diabetes hope it helps lol im not the best at explaining things at the best of times but ive tried.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi again Wiccy.
> 
> Would you be able to clarify about the type of diabetes you've got ?
> 
> ...



Hi Rob it says Type of Diabetes: Type 1.  Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi Rob it says Type of Diabetes: Type 1.  Sheena



But Wiccy says she is diet controlled which doesn't quite stack up. I always thought Type 1 indicated that most if not all the insulin producing cells of the pancreas have been destroyed.

But I could be wrong/ill informed!! 

Welcome to the forum Wiccy, in the meantime.

Andy 

p.s. I am most decidedly un-spiritual Wiccy. I much prefer hard facts and scientific investigation. But each to their own!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> But Wiccy says she is diet controlled which doesn't quite stack up. I always thought Type 1 indicated that most if not all the insulin producing cells of the pancreas have been destroyed.
> 
> But I could be wrong/ill informed!!
> 
> ...



Hi Andy, Wiccy has put down Type 1, even though she is unsure of what type she is at the moment.  I'm sure I posted to Rob about the this, well...........I think I did, I will go now and find out where I put it  Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi Andy, Wiccy has put down Type 1, even though she is unsure of what type she is at the moment.  I'm sure I posted to Rob about the this, well...........I think I did, I will go now and find out where I put it  Sheena



I've now read the posts in the other thread. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what type you'll be in the end, Wiccy. 

Thanks, Sheena.

Andy


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think on Wiccy's other thread about diet, we've more or less established (sort of) that she probably is type 2.

I'm not sure that that sentence adheres strictly to the scientific method, but it has a leanign towards it. 

It is fast becoming more confusing with just the 2 main types and type 1.5 sandwiched between, when newly diagnosed diabetics are showing that there is a whole range of types. I wonder if they'll redefine soon to reflect the different flavours.

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I think on Wiccy's other thread about diet, we've more or less established (sort of) that she probably is type 2.
> 
> I'm not sure that that sentence adheres strictly to the scientific method, but it has a leanign towards it.
> 
> ...



Just make sure you don't start 'guessing'!! 

Andy (cough) HB


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 12, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Just make sure you don't start 'guessing'!!
> 
> Andy (cough) HB


 
We'd NEVER do that Andy  (but maybe a bit of speculation here and there ).

Rob


----------



## Mark T (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Wiccy


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2011)

Wiccy hi and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------

